# CEL: Mass Air Flow Implausible Signal?



## Sucka612 (Jan 23, 2007)

Has anyone had this code with the Evo intake? I've had the Bank 1 Running Lean and this Mass Air Flow has shown up along with it. With the stock intake, I'm not throwing any codes. Looks similar to this 
000257 - Mass Air Flow Sensor (G70): Implausible Signal
P0101 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 10101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 36865 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 18:08:28
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1726 /min
Load: 19.6 %
Speed: 37.0 km/h
Temperature: 90.0°C
Temperature: 49.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.716 V


_Modified by Sucka612 at 5:37 PM 2-11-2008_


----------



## kaptinkangaru (Aug 17, 2006)

i get that one with my VF intake.


----------



## Sucka612 (Jan 23, 2007)

I know VF intake people have been getting it, wierd I got it with an evo since theres no MAF mods needed


----------



## PlatinumMKV (Sep 12, 2010)

I got this one a year after installing my chort ram, gonna re-check the fittings. Might need to get a MAF insert


----------

